# Pontefract cycling club



## David L (1 May 2021)

Does anyone know if the pontefract cycling club is still running??

And if it is are there any contact details for them, ive tried online but cant find much, and getting no response from there Facebook group.

Thanks


----------



## DCLane (1 May 2021)

Don't think so - Knottingley Velo is probably the biggest one near you, along with South Emsall and BBM Revolution.

Otherwise you're looking my way, with Calder Clarion / Wakefield CC


----------



## Venod (1 May 2021)

There are still people posting on their Strava page, I know quite a few left and joined Knottingley Velo, you might be able to leave a message on Strava.

The Facebook group is a closed group and still active by the looks of things with 19 new posts in the last month.

https://www.strava.com/clubs/64258/members

https://www.facebook.com/groups/pontefractcyclingclub

I live in Pontefract and have been a member of Featherstone Road Club and Knottingley Velo,

I don't know what Fev do nowadays but I think they probably do the quicker more serious type of runs

Knottingley have a wide spectrum of riders, they cater for all types of cyclist.

BBM also cater for all.

The active South Elmsall riders I know are all pretty quick but the may have different groups, not sure.


----------



## David L (1 May 2021)

Thanks for the replies, i will have to give knottingley velo a try and see how i get on


----------



## Milzy (1 May 2021)

David L said:


> Thanks for the replies, i will have to give knottingley velo a try and see how i get on


Then you will join South Elmsall Road club afterwards.


----------

